# Curado 200DHSV Dog Tooth



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

While fighting a fish a few days ago, my reel fouled up under pressure. Once i got home I took it apart and found out the problem. The Dog Tooth seems to look bent or something. When i turn the handle, there is a clicking noise now that comes from that dog tooth when the gears are turned. The anti-reverse function still works fine. I think i can fix the problem myself, i just need to see what a dog tooth for a 200dhsv is supposed to look like. I would put up a picture of what the problem looks like, but my camera got soaked in Venice, LA a while ago. 
If someone has this reel and it is functioning properly, it'd be great if you could strip it down and show me that part, don't take it apart if you can't get it back together lol. Or if 'Bantam1' has a picture of this piece available easily. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

By your description i'm assuming you mean the "Anti reverse pawl" BNT2404. It should taper down and fit on the "Anti reverse ratchet" BNT 3483. But not too tight. Sometimes those can get buggard up and the arms start going outward. That's most likely your problem. If you cant get her straight then try FTU, Southwest, or Mikes. All that part does is take some of the strain off the roller clutch bearing. Here's a link to the schematics.. http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishing/techdocs/en/CU200DHSV_v1_m56577569830574474.pdf
Hope this helps...Dip 713 412 1769


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Exactly....It seems like the bent part doesn't effect the performance, just kinda of annoying, and I'd rather get the $200 reel reeling smooth. Your description of what went wrong seems right on. By the look of the schematic, I think I'll be able to get it back to working order. Thanks for that link by the way. 

Jeff


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I was looking at Shimano's website and noticed that they do not carry parts for discontinued reels. Is the pawl that I need the same as the one on the CU200E7 (dark green Curado), BNT 2404?

Jeff


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Check with FTU. I know that some of those part numbers are cross referenced with others. From what I've heard FTU wont have any parts till after Christmas. And yes you can get discontinued parts.. Till then you could just leave that part out. It wont hinder the performance.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We still have the part you need in stock. We carry parts for discontinued models for about 5 years after they have been discontinued.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

So I was messing with that pawl some and couldn't get it right, and called up Shimano and they told me I could just take the pawl out and the anti-reverse function would still work.


Dipsay said:


> .. Till then you could just leave that part out. It wont hinder the performance.


(Read over this too quickly)

Well if I take the part out, the anti-reverse function does not work. So there's a bearing that went out i suppose. Is it BNT 2192?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The assist stopper is a back up for the primary anti reverse bearing. I suggest replacing that assist stopper pawl.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Unless that bearing gets totally corroded, it just should not fail. My guess is that is is dirty or greased (that part should never ever be greased). Fold a piece of paper towel into a cone to that it will fit very snug inside the bearing. Now rotate the paer towel in the correct direction and force it through the bearing. Repeat this a couple times intil the paper towel cmes out clean. Now place the clutch tube inside the bearing and see if it will still rotate backwards. If it still does, then the bearing is bad (highly doubtful). 

Mike


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Went to FTU on the southside of Houston in search of my pawl. Went to the reel repair room and told them the part number and he immediately took me into the back room and showed me a jar full of BNT 2404's :dance:. Needless to say, he gave me one for free. Apparently they just toss em out when they service reels. When i got home I swapped the two parts and the curado is back to its sweet self. Thanks for ya'lls help guys.


----------

